# To know your facebook visitors



## Goleon (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there any way to know who all visited your facebook profile like in Orkut


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2011)

I am afraid, there isn't anyway (as of now) to know who all visited your profile. And all the apps on facebook which claims to do this, *are JUST FAKE.*

In fact, many quite like this feature, cause they know that they can roam around profile to profile, and nobody could notice.
Sounds Creepy isn't??


----------



## murphw (Mar 27, 2011)

i would agree that there are no ways to know who visited your page.  Please do not fall for those links that promise to let you know who visited your profile when you visit them.  If you do not have a proper internet security, this could bring you to serious trouble as this links usually messes up with your computer either by planting a worm or a virus. I bet facebook did not really opt for that functionality so we just have to deal with that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

No way on the planet to know who visited. DONOT FALL for those links that claim it.
Profile will be hacked.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

there were a few ways to track who visited your profile but FB fixed it a month ago. i too was looking for one.


----------



## Rite_Rebel (Apr 18, 2011)

No way for facebook mate. In case there is an app claiming it can do it, it's one of the many malware floating around facebook. So i guess you need to be a little careful next time some app says it can do that.


----------

